
Google Chrome OS available as free VMWare download - iamelgringo
http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/20/google-chrome-os-available-as-free-vmware-download/
======
teilo
Not much to see here. It's the Chrome broswer, filling your screen, and
nothing else.

Can't change screen resolution. Can't change keyboard layout. Can't even find
those "cards" they showed in the demos.

------
pkulak
Here's a torrent with no login:

[http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/5172101/Chrome_OS_Image_for...](http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/5172101/Chrome_OS_Image_for_VMWare.5172101.TPB.torrent)

------
bhousel
Here's instructions and links to get the image. They have released images for
VMWare and VirtualBox too. Download requires a gdgt login.

[http://discuss.gdgt.com/google/chrome-os/general/Download-
Ch...](http://discuss.gdgt.com/google/chrome-os/general/Download-Chrome-OS-
VMWare-image/)

~~~
sant0sk1
> Download requires a gdgt login.

Guh. Who's gonna take one for the team and free those downloads from
captivity?

~~~
revorad
Here's the VirtualBox image: [http://dl.dropbox.com/u/136177/chrome-
os-0.4.22.8-gdgt.vdi.z...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/136177/chrome-
os-0.4.22.8-gdgt.vdi.zip)

and here's the VMWare one: [http://dl.dropbox.com/u/136177/chrome-
os-0.4.22.8-gdgt.vmdk....](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/136177/chrome-
os-0.4.22.8-gdgt.vmdk.zip)

EDIT: Looks like you lot broke my dropbox public folder:

"Hi Hrishi,

This email is an automated notification from Dropbox that your Public links
have been temporarily suspended on account of generating excessive traffic.
Your Dropbox will continue to function completely normally with the exception
of Public links.

If you have any questions, feel free to drop us a line at support@dropbox.com.

\- The Dropbox Team"

I'm taking down the files now. If anyone from dropbox is reading can you
please reactivate my public links? Thanks.

~~~
brown9-2
The VirtualBox image just hangs at a black screen for me (using Virtual Box
3.0.4) - anyone else have this problem?

~~~
jonursenbach
Reboot your machine, seems to fix the problem.

(I'm the one who built these gdgt images.)

~~~
cookiecaper
Reboot the virtual machine? That hasn't been working for me so far. Disabling
USB doesn't do anything else either. Perhaps you can post the VirtualBox XML
file that describes the settings used for this VM, or tell us your platform
and versions?

~~~
jonursenbach
No reboot your actual machine. Usually fixes the black screen issues.

~~~
cookiecaper
It didn't work for me. Thanks for trying, though.

------
truebosko
TechCrunch is also linking to a virtualbox image of the Chrome OS:
[http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5170843/chromeos-
image-999.9...](http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5170843/chromeos-
image-999.999.32309.211410-a1.vmdk.bz2)

~~~
jrockway
VirtualBox can read (and write to) VMWare images, FWIW.

------
jrnkntl
I have the same problem as some commenters on this link point out:
[http://discuss.gdgt.com/google/chrome-os/general/Download-
Ch...](http://discuss.gdgt.com/google/chrome-os/general/Download-Chrome-OS-
VMWare-image/)

Doesn't work for me on VirtualBox on OSX. I cannot login to the OS, saying
there's no internet access/no offline login available.

~~~
bhousel
I was getting that too. I rebooted, then left it at the login screen for about
20 minutes, then came back and now it's working.

~~~
ja27
Never did get logged in. I left it running (VMWare) for 2 hours, tried a few
ways of fiddling with the network connection.

------
petercooper
Beware.. the login box only allows 29 characters as a username and the throw
away account I created is longer than that! (No thanks to the "googlemail.com"
requirement in the UK..) So make sure your full Google username is shorter
than that.

------
marltod
There has to be a way to get a command prompt. It might be commented out in
this build, has anyone looked through the source?

<http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os>

~~~
tsandall
There doesn't appear to be any sort of "usage" notes yet, however
[http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/how-tos-and-
troubleshoot...](http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/how-tos-and-
troubleshooting/developer-faq) has a list of keyboard shortcuts. CTRL-ALT-T
should give you a shell.

------
voidpointer
Works good in VMWare Fusion 3. Does anybody know how to change the screen
resolution?

------
usmathe
how to install it?

------
Shana
now I need to find another computer to stick it on to test...great...

~~~
bhousel
Don't you know what VMWare is?

~~~
Shana
older computers, new at this, and would rather learn all this stuff the hard
way. I do know what vmware is, I don't want to screw up what I have

~~~
stevejohnson
How could running Chrome OS in a VM "screw up" anything you have?

~~~
Nekojoe
I use virtual machines and am happy with them. However to be fair to the
grandparent poster there have been issues with USB devices and VMWare.

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Vista64bitBlueScreensWithINTER...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Vista64bitBlueScreensWithINTERNALPOWERERRORImmediatelyAfterInstallingVMWarePlayer.aspx)

